# Shoe of the day [Oct 12 2008]: L.A.M.B. â€˜Fenâ€™ Pumps - Yay or Nay?



## daer0n (Oct 12, 2008)

I personally thought they were hot, i have in mind what i would wear them with. Though they are square at the front and that might be a put off for those that love pointy shoes. They are kind of strange looking, but it's a yay for me




*What do you think?*


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 12, 2008)

I actually quite like them. They're a bit odd looking but I think they're cute


----------



## internetchick (Oct 12, 2008)

Not my style. I generally don't like anything L.A.M.B.


----------



## Annia (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 12, 2008)

I like them and I usually don't like square toed shoes.


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 12, 2008)

I kinda like them... I think the squared off toe could grow on me a bit more though.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd prefer them in cream and black or something since I don't wear red and black very often... otherwise I like them!


----------



## Roxie (Oct 13, 2008)

I like them!


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 13, 2008)

Those are pretty cool! I'd wear them.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 13, 2008)

I like them but I really don't care for the squared off toe.


----------



## Karren (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't like the square toe at all... I love the color...


----------



## Anthea (Oct 14, 2008)

They look great till you get to the pointy end, wait there is no pointy end lol. Not my style I'm afraid.


----------



## alicia8406 (Oct 15, 2008)

I like them and most of the L.A.M.B. shoes!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Oct 16, 2008)

I usually don't like square toes, but I'd wear those.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 16, 2008)

They're okay..


----------



## McRubel (Oct 16, 2008)

They're so interesting ....I just kept looking at them! Really fun! I say yay!


----------



## nibjet (Oct 16, 2008)

I like them


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 16, 2008)

I LOVEEEE them!


----------



## Sarah84 (Oct 16, 2008)

Umm im unsure, not really a square toe shoe kinda girl


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Oct 17, 2008)

*They're not my favorite. I got rid of a pair of square toe pumps today. They made my size 10 feet look big. They might work on someone with a small foot.*


----------



## jmaui02 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice shoes. I would wear them.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 18, 2008)

i actually like them!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Oct 19, 2008)

I think they're hot. Not every square toe is pretty, but this one is.

Go LAMB!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 20, 2008)

I like the colors, but not the style. They just don't work for me, plus I'm an 11, they'd look like shoe boxes with heels


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 20, 2008)

hmm i fence sitter, they look hot but square?...wierd but nice


----------



## Karen CD FL (Oct 20, 2008)

Do these shoes come with a matching whip? hehehe


----------



## chocobon (Oct 20, 2008)

yay!


----------



## MermaidAlyss87 (Oct 25, 2008)

I likey


----------



## Nightvamp (Oct 25, 2008)

if i could, i would wear them


----------

